# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Winderigheid voorkomen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Winderigheid voorkomen

Bij de vertering van ons voedsel ontstaan gassen. Bij een slechte spijsvertering ontstaan er veel gassen. Andere oorzaken zijn: indigestie, galstenen of emotionele spanningen. 
Ook sommige voedingsproducten kunnen aanleiding geven tot overdreven gasvorming:
- vezelrijke producten
- bier
- koolzuurhoudende dranken
- sommige fruitsoorten (onrijpe banaan, pruimen, krenten, meloen...)
- vruchtensap (van o.m. pruimen, appels en druiven)
- koolsoorten (behalve bloemkool en broccoli)
- paprika
- peulvruchten
- prei
- ui
- producten met veel suiker of sorbitol (zoetstof)
- gefrituurde en andere vetrijke voedingsmiddelen

Welke producten gasvorming stimuleren, verschilt van persoon tot persoon en hangt ook af van de hoeveelheid die wordt gegeten.
Ook te veel lucht (mee)happen tijdens het eten en het gebruik van kauwgom kunnen winderigheid veroorzaken. 

 Door het voedsel goed te kauwen, kun je de ontwikkeling van gassen proberen te verminderen. 
 Als je bonen of erwten eet, kun je bonenkruid meekoken of venkelthee drinken. 
 Kook kool en spruiten altijd kort of eet kool als rauwkost. 
 Beperk het suikergebruik. 


(bron: gezondheid.be 28-01-2008)

----------


## vmj

hallo 
ik ben nu reeds enkele weken activia yogourts aan het uittesten, tot nogtoe geen resultaten, maar ik las ergens dat je het tenminste 3 maanden moet volhouden, dus we leven op goede hoop.
oh ja heeft er iemand al ervaring met darmoton van mannavital?
groetjes V.M.J.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is winderigheid?*
Winderigheid is het storend vaak laten ontsnappen van lucht uit de anus. Het wordt ook wel flatulentie genoemd. Winden laten is een normaal verschijnsel dat bij iedereen voorkomt. Gemiddeld laten mensen bewust of onbewust zon 14-25 winden per dag. In totaal ontsnapt er dan 0,5-2 liter gas. Winderigheid wordt pas een probleem wanneer de persoon in kwestie of zijn omgeving er hinder van ondervindt. Winderigheid heeft vaak dezelfde oorzaken als boeren en een vol gevoel en kan dan ook vaak op dezelfde manier beperkt worden.

*Symptomen winderigheid*
Winderigheid is eenvoudig te herkennen. Er ontsnapt  al dan niet hoorbaar  lucht uit de anus. Het grootste gedeelte van het uitgestoten gas is reukloos. Een klein gedeelte van de gassen heeft echter een onaangename geur.
Winden kunnen vooraf gegaan worden door hoorbare rommelingen in de buik. Boeren en vol gevoel worden vaak in combinatie gezien met winderigheid.

*Hoe ontstaat winderigheid?*
Bij het benoemen van de oorzaken van winderigheid moet onderscheid gemaakt worden tussen de normale winderigheid en overmatige winderigheid. Normale winderigheid ontstaat ten gevolge van normale verteringsprocessen in het maagdarmkanaal. Overmatige winderigheid kent naast het verteringsproces nog tal van andere oorzaken.
*Normale winderigheid*
Normaliter laten mensen gemiddeld 14-25 winden per dag. Het gas dat daarbij geloosd wordt, is afkomstig uit het spijsverteringskanaal. Na een maaltijd ontstaat in het spijsverteringskanaal ongeveer 15 liter lucht. Het grootste gedeelte daarvan wordt opgenomen in het bloed en later via de longen verwerkt. Een heel klein gedeelte blijft aanwezig in de darmen en verlaat als winden het lichaam.
*Overmatige winderigheid*
Door een aantal factoren kan de hoeveelheid lucht in de darmen toenemen. Dit kan leiden tot hinderlijke, overmatige winderigheid.
Bekende factoren die kunnen leiden tot overmatige winderigheid zijn:
* overmatig inslikken van lucht (aerofagie);
* gebruik van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen;
* onevenwichtig voedingspatroon
* verstopping (obstipatie);
* prikkelbare darmsyndroom;
* tekort aan enzymen (lactasedeficientie);
* chronische darmaandoening (Ziekte van Crohn);
* darmoperaties in het verleden;
* angst en stress;
* recente bevalling;
* ouder worden;
* medicijngebruik.

*Aerofagie*
Aerofagie betekent letterlijk lucht inslikken. Omdat iedereen wel vaker wat lucht inslikt en dit een normaal proces is, wordt met de term aerofagie eigenlijk het overmatig inslikken van lucht genoemd. Er zijn verschillende factoren die leiden tot dit overmatig inslikken van lucht:
* kauwen op kauwgom;
* kauwen op het uiteinde van een pen;
* roken (sigaren, sigaretten en met name een pijp;
* drinken door een rietje;
* hete vloeistof (koffie, thee, soep) opslurpen;
* gewoonte.
Overmatig inslikken van lucht als gewoonte ontstaat ook wel na een maagaandoening. Mensen die last hebben van zuurbranden of een andere pijnlijke aandoening, kunnen de klachten verminderen door lucht in te slikken. Wanneer de aandoening weer verdwenen is, blijft het inslikken van lucht (meestal onbewust) een gewoonte.

*Gebruik van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen*
Er zijn veel voedingsmiddelen die leiden tot een vergrote hoeveelheid gas in het maagdarmkanaal. Bekende voorbeelden zijn:
** Koolzuurhoudende dranken;*
Het koolzuurgas wordt niet verteerd en verlaat het lichaam weer. - Bonen en uien;
Hier zitten suikers in die in de dunne darm niet verteerd kunnen worden. Ze komen dus onverteerd terecht in de dikke darm. De bacteriën in de dikke darm vergisten deze suikers en daarbij wordt gas gevormd.
** Appels;*
Een appel bevat 20% lucht.
** Vers brood, slagroom, bavarois, opgeklopt eiwit*;
Deze producten bevatten veel lucht.
** Light producten;*
Light producten zijn vaak gezoet met sorbitol en/of fructose. Deze zoetstoffen worden in de dunne darm niet afgebroken en komen onverteerd terecht in de dikke darm. Daar bevinden zich bacteriën die het sorbitol en fructose vergisten, hierbij komt gas vrij.
** Koolsoorten.*
Bij de vertering van koolsoorten (bijvoorbeeld witte kool, rode kool, bloemkool, broccoli, Chinese kool, groene kool, savooienkool en spruitjes) wordt veel gas gevormd.

*Eetgewoontes*
Bepaalde eetgewoontes kunnen leiden tot overmatig winderigheid:
* Slecht kauwen; Met de grote stukken voedsel die worden doorgeslikt, komt veel lucht mee. Kleinere stukken die goed gekauwd zijn, zijn compacter en bevatten minder lucht.
* Gulzig eten; Gulzig eten leidt vrijwel altijd tot het overmatig inslikken van lucht.
* Eenzijdig eten; Een onevenwichtig voedingspatroon dat overmatig veel koolhydraten bevat, leidt tot overmatige gasvorming. De koolhydr aten worden niet allemaal in de dunne darm verteerd en komen voor een deel onverteerd in de dikke darm terecht. Daar worden de koolhydraten door bacteriën vergist en daarbij wordt gas gevormd.

*Verstopping (obstipatie)*
Wanneer u last heeft van obstipatie, bevinden zich brokken ontlasting in de darm. Gas dat in de darm zit, zit als het ware gevangen achter deze ontlasting en kan niet gelijkmatig ontsnappen. Het gas hoopt zich op en oefent steeds meer druk uit. Op een bepaald moment is deze druk zo hoog, dat het gas kan ontsnappen. Het gas wordt dan met grote kracht uitgestoten, als een  vaak duidelijk hoorbare - wind.

_(Bron: dokterdokter.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Prikkelbare darm*
Het prikkelbare darmsyndroom is een vervelende maar onschuldige aandoening die regelmatig voorkomt. Het kan leiden tot overmatige winderigheid. Overige klachten die kunnen voorkomen bij een prikkelbare darm zijn:
* Een opgeblazen gevoel in de buik of het gevoel dat de buik opgezet is;
* Een vaak wisselend ontlastingspatroon
* Abnormale vorm van de ontlasting (harde keutels, zacht of waterig);
* Veranderde ontlastingpassage (abnormaal persen, loze aandrang of het gevoel van dat er nog iets achter gebleven is na de ontlasting);
* Slijm zonder bloed bij de ontlasting;
* Veel gasvorming;
* Bij drukken op de buik een pijnlijke en gevoelige dikke darm.

*Tekort aan enzymen (lactasedeficientie)*
In sommige gevallen wordt overmatige winderigheid veroorzaakt door het tekort aan het enzym lactase. Een enzym is een eiwit dat in het lichaam een chemische reactie laat plaatsvinden. Het enzym lactase is verantwoordelijk voor de splitsing van melksuiker (lactose) zodat dit verder verteerd kunnen worden. Lactose is aanwezig in alle zuivelproducten (met uitzondering van kaas, yoghurt en boter) aanwezig.
Bij mensen die geen of te weinig lactase hebben, wordt lactose uit deze producten dus niet gesplist en kan niet verder verteerd worden. Het lactose komt onverteerd in de dikke darm terecht en worden vergist door de daar aanwezige bacteriën. Hierbij wordt veel gas gevormd dat het lichaam met name als winden verlaat.
Ongeveer vijf procent van de Nederlanders heeft een lactasedeficientie. Onder de allochtone bevolking (met name mensen uit Suriname, de Nederlandse Antillen, het Midden-Oosten, Azië en Suriname) ligt dit percentage vele malen hoger.

*Chronische darmaandoening (Ziekte van Crohn)*
Bij chronische darmaandoeningen zoals de ziekte van Crohn, kan overmatige winderigheid voorkomen. Deze klacht staat echter nooit op de voorgrond. Wanneer uw enige klacht winderigheid is, heeft u dus niet de ziekte van Crohn.

*Darmoperaties in het verleden*
Wanneer u in het verleden een darmoperatie heeft ondergaan, kunt u meer last hebben van winderigheid. Dit wordt veroorzaakt doordat na een operatie waarbij een deel van de dunne darm is verwijderd, de tijd dat voedsel in het spijsverteringskanaal aanwezig is, verkort is. Koolhydraten kunnen daardoor iets minder goed verteerd worden. Deze voedingsstoffen komen in de dikke darm terecht en worden daar vergist door bacteriën. Hierbij komt gas vrij.

*Angst en stress*
Angst- en spanningsklachten hebben vaak tot gevolg dat u onbewust wat meer lucht inslikt doordat u sneller gaat ademen.

*Recente bevalling*
Wanneer u pas bent bevallen, kunt u wat meer last hebben van winderigheid. Met name het inhouden van winden is moeilijk. Dit komt doordat tijdens de bevalling de spieren en zenuwen in de anus zijn opgerekt. Oefeningen op de bekkenbodemspieren te trainen, kunnen de spieren verstevigen waardoor de klachten verdwijnen. Soms worden tijdens de bevalling de zenuwen rondom de anus beschadigd. U kunt dan winden moeilijk ophouden. Met name in sociale situaties is dit zeer hinderlijk. Een operatie kan dit probleem vaak verminderen of wegnemen.

*Ouder worden*
Wanneer mensen ouder worden, verlopen de processen in het lichaam minder efficiënt Zo worden er onder andere minder spijsverteringssappen geproduceerd. Voedingsmiddelen worden minder goed verteerd. Dit leidt ertoe dat er meer onverteerde koolhydraten in de dikke darm terechtkomen. Deze koolhydraten worden vergist door bacteriën in de darm en daarbij komt gas vrij.
Door het ouder worden komt het ook vaak voor dat de sluitspieren wat slapper worden, waardoor de winden moeilijker kunnen worden opgehouden.

*Medicijngebruik*
Een aantal geneesmiddelen kan winderigheid als bijwerking hebben. De bekendste zijn:
* Lactulose; Dit is een geneesmiddel dat wordt gegeven bij verstopping. Lactulose is een onverteerbaar koolhydraat dat voor een deel in de dikke darm wordt vergist en waarbij gas ontstaat
* Ascarbose; Dit middel in tabletvorm wordt gebruikt bij suikerziekte en bevat eveneens een grote hoeveelheid onverteerbaar koolhydraat.

*Winderigheid, is het ernstig en wat kunt u verwachten?*
Winderigheid heeft in veruit de meeste gevallen een onschuldige oorzaak. In de meeste gevallen kunt u door een aantal veranderingen door te voeren, met name in uw voedingspatroon, de winderigheid zelf verhelpen. Blijft u zich wel realiseren dat ongeveer 25 winden laten op een dag, normaal is!
Wanneer uw eigen maatregelen niet helpen of de winderigheid gepaard gaat met andere klachten, kunt u naar uw huisarts gaan. De huisarts zal u een aantal vragen stellen. Daarna kan hij of zij een buikonderzoek doen. De arts bekijkt uw buik, luistert ernaar, klopt erop en drukt er in. Sommige artsen doen aanvullend een rectaal toucher. De arts gaat dan met een vinger in uw anus. Dit is een onprettig gevoel maar is niet pijnlijk. Eventueel onderzoekt de huisarts uw ontlasting. In hele enkele gevallen wordt als aanvullend onderzoek een echo of een röntgenfoto gemaakt.
Zijn er aanwijzingen voor een onderliggende ziekte dan wordt u soms verwezen naar een chirurg of een internist.

*Wanneer naar de huisarts met winderigheid?*
Wanneer uw enige klacht winderigheid is, hoeft u daarvoor niet naar de huisarts. Ook in combinatie met rommelingen in de buik en veel boeren is een huisartsbezoek niet nodig.
Het is wel verstandig een afspraak te maken met de huisartspraktijk indien:
* U in korte tijd ongewild veel bent afgevallen;
* Er bloed in uw ontlasting aanwezig is;
* Uw ontlasting een aantal keer bijna wit van kleur is;
* Uw ontlasting erg moeilijk wegspoelt in het toilet; 
* Uw eigen maatregelen niet leiden tot vermindering van de winderigheid;
* U veel last heeft van verstopping (obstipatie);
* U heftige buikpijn heeft;
* U andere klachten heeft waarover u zich zorgen maakt.

*Wat kunt u zelf doen aan winderigheid?*
De meeste oorzaken van winderigheid kunt u zelf aanpakken door een aantal maatregelen te treffen.
*Oorzaak achterhalen*
Neem uw eigen gewoontes en voedingspatroon eens onder de loep. Probeer te achterhalen wat de oorzaak van uw winderigheid is. Vaak is een dagboek hierbij zinvol. Beschrijf elke dag wat u eet, wat u doet en andere bijzonderheden en geeft aan hoeveel last u had van winderigheid. Wanneer u dit enige tijd volhoudt en het dan eens terugleest, vallen verbanden vaak snel op.
*Oorzaak aanpakken*
Wanneer u de vermoedelijke oorzaak van uw winderigheid heeft gevonden, kunt u maatregelen treffen om deze oorzaken zoveel mogelijk weg te nemen. De maatregelen die u kunt nemen zijn uiteraard afhankelijk van de oorzaak:
Deze maatregelen zijn uiteraard afhankelijk van de oorzaak van de winderigheid.
* Overmatig inslikken van lucht (aerofagie); Vaak is dit een gewoonte waar u zich niet bewust van bent. Overleg eventueel eens met een fysiotherapeut over goede ademtechnieken. Stoppen met roken en minder kauwgom eten zijn eveneens effectieve maatregelen.
* Gebruik van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen; Laat voedingsmiddelen die leiden tot gasvorming zoveel mogelijk achterwege. Kies voor andere groentesoorten, neem een frisdrank zonder prik, gebruik minder light producten, etc.
* Onevenwichtig voedingspatroon; Ga eens bij u zelf na of u een overmaat aan koolhydraten tot u neemt. Wanneer u het moeilijk vindt dit zelf te bepalen, kunt u overleggen met een diëtist
* Verstopping (obstipatie); Er zijn een aantal maatregelen die u kunt nemen om de verstopping op te heffen. U leest hier meer over in de dokterdokter.nl-folders Verstopping en obstipatie bij kinderen.
* Prikkelbare darm; In de dokterdokter.nl-folder Prikkelbare darm leest u hoe u uw klachten kunt verminderen.
* Angst en stress; Probeer angst en stress zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Deel uw tijd efficiënt in en praat met anderen over uw gevoelens. Als u overmatig angstig of gespannen bent, kunt u een afspraak maken met uw huisarts. Eventueel kan de arts u geneesmiddelen voorschrijven, u verwijzen naar een onder-steunende hulpverlener of beiden.
* Recente bevalling; Oefeningen voor de bekkenbodemspieren verstevigen ook de spieren rondom uw anus weer. Dit kan de hinderlijke winderigheid verminderen.

_(Bron: dokterdokter.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Algemene adviezen en voorzorgsmaatregelen voor winderigheid*
De belangrijkste manier om winderigheid te voorkomen is het hanteren van een goed voedingspatroon. Eet daarom gevarieerd en verantwoord. Bij het voedingscentrum kunt u terecht voor informatie over gezonde voeding. Wanneer u gevoelig bent voor winderigheid kunt u het gebruik van koolsoorten en bonen beperken tot een keer per week. Er zijn voldoende andere groente die u kunt kiezen.
*Algemene maatregelen*
Niet alle oorzaken van winderigheid kunt u wegnemen. Ouder worden bijvoorbeeld is een natuurlijk proces waar u geen invloed op uit kunt oefenen. In deze gevallen zijn er een aantal algemene maatregelen die u kunt nemen om de winderigheid te verminderen.
* probeer uw winden zo min mogelijk op te houden. Wanneer u onder mensen bent, kunt u bijvoorbeeld even naar het toilet gaan om de wind te laten. Er is beschreven dat wanneer u een lucifer aansteekt nadat u een wind hebt gelaten, dit de nare lucht verdrijft.
* Veel mensen zeggen baat te hebben bij het gebruik van kruiden. Anijs, koriander, venkel, kummel en komijn zouden de winderigheid kunnen verlichten. U kunt hiermee experimenteren door de kruiden aan uw maaltijd toe te voegen. Het gebruik van speciale kruidentabletten wordt afgeraden.
* Bij de drogist en apotheek zijn een aantal geneesmiddelen te koop die winderigheid zouden kunnen verminderen. Wetenschappelijk bewijs dat deze middelen daadwerkelijk effect hebben is niet aanwezig. Enkele middelen lijken overigens een tegengesteld effect te hebben. Wees daarom voorzichtig in het gebruik ervan.
* Zorg voor voldoende lichaamsbeweging! Elke dag minimaal een half uur bewegen, bevordert de werking van de darmen.

_(Bron: dokterdokter.nl)_

----------


## michiels

bedankt luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan michiels  :Big Grin:

----------


## michiels

hartelijk bedankt luuss.

----------


## michiels

bedankt luuss.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kampte al een jaar met serieuze maag/darmproblemen doordat mijn lichaam qua temperatuur volledig uit balans blijkt te zijn (uitslag Thermografie-onderzoek te UZ Gent).. mijn pijnartse heeft me Ranitidine Sandoz 300mg voorgeschreven en m'n 'bolle/opgezwollen/harde' buik is wég!!

Ik neem 150mg s'morgens en 150mg s'avonds en er komt hééééééééééél vééééééél lucht uit m'n darmen!! Maar zonder de pijn,krampen en opgeblazen/harde buik! De diarree die al zéker anderhalve maand 24/24 aanwezig was is ook aan het beteren ... en dat allemaal door een tablet die het maagzuur en de afgifte ervan regelt en weer op orde brengt  :Wink: 

Mijn klachten werden verergerd door medicijngebruik (zware medicatie door zenuwpijnen).
Ik vind het vervelend dat ik nog een 'pil' méér moet slikken, maar voel me véééél beter zo!

----------

